# PUT BACK Cranky Geeks IN VIDEO on Demand Linup!!!



## Rightman (Jan 21, 2009)

I would like you to put back Cranky Geeks and DL.TV into your video on demand line up! These two shows were the best! What is wrong with you guys?

Bring back CRANKY GEEKS or I'm likely to start using my PS3 to do most of my web watching. From that, it will be just a hop and a skip away from ever using your product again. No more three year subscriptions for me!!!

I'm paying for the convenience of watching these internet shows. But if you make me go to all the trouble to stream them via another media source, well then, I won't need your service anymore.

PUT THEM BACK!


----------



## johnny99 (Nov 10, 2008)

Why were they removed? Do these shows have to pay Tivo a fee to get on the download list?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I just found this on the Cranky Geeks site:



> Due to bandwidth restrictions and budgetary restraints, we regret that we will no longer be able to support CrankyGeeks on TiVo. We humbly apologize for the inconvenience and hope you continue to watch CrankyGeeks in one of our other supported formats.


I'm guessing the same goes for DL.TV.


----------



## daffy (Apr 21, 2008)

Yeah, they killed the one show i faithfully stream...

I liked dl.tv too, but not nearly as much as CrankyGeeks.

is there a list of what else got the axe?


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Lighten up, Francis. It wasn't Tivo that did it but the company that produces those shows.


----------



## Lensman (Dec 22, 2001)

windracer said:


> I just found this on the Cranky Geeks site:
> 
> 
> > Due to bandwidth restrictions and budgetary restraints, we regret that we will no longer be able to support CrankyGeeks on TiVo. We humbly apologize for the inconvenience and hope you continue to watch CrankyGeeks in one of our other supported formats.
> ...


Did something change? And how are bandwidth restrictions relevant? Does the Tivo download take extra bandwidth over watching it in "one of [their] other supported formats"?


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

Lensman said:


> Did something change? And how are bandwidth restrictions relevant? Does the Tivo download take extra bandwidth over watching it in "one of [their] other supported formats"?


Yep. 'Sounds like the typical bald faced lie, to me.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

The TiVo download uses MPEG2, which uses more server space and more network bandwidth, both which cost money, which there likely was not enough revenue to cover, hence it had to go.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

classicsat said:


> The TiVo download uses MPEG2, which uses more server space and more network bandwidth, both which cost money, which there likely was not enough revenue to cover, hence it had to go.


Hmmm. The bandwidth is a maybe. It's not necessary to store the videos as MPEG2, however. They can all be stored as MPEG 4, or whatever, and transcoded on the fly.


----------



## TiVoEvan74 (Sep 11, 2004)

Any work arounds?

I discovered today how to stream podcasts from my Mac to the Tivo, but that doesn't include the video part! Too bad as there are all sorts of interesting video feeds-- e.g., Science Friday video-- that would be worth watching. Plus, I like seeing the guests, John Dvorak, and Sebastian Rupley interact!


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

TiVoEvan74 said:


> Any work arounds?
> 
> I discovered today how to stream podcasts from my Mac to the Tivo, but that doesn't include the video part! Too bad as there are all sorts of interesting video feeds-- e.g., Science Friday video-- that would be worth watching. Plus, I like seeing the guests, John Dvorak, and Sebastian Rupley interact!


I use TiVo Desktop Plus, others use PyTivo. Works like a champ. Just serve up (or publish) the folder to which you have your RSS aggregater download the podcast.


----------



## Microman66 (Nov 29, 2004)

I set up pytivo to serve Cranky Geeks to my Tivo HD, and it works great.

Is there a way to automate the release of a Cranky Geeks episode, and have it download to the pytivo folder? and then is there a way for it to upload automatically to the Tivo?


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

Microman66 said:


> I set up pytivo to serve Cranky Geeks to my Tivo HD, and it works great.
> 
> Is there a way to automate the release of a Cranky Geeks episode, and have it download to the pytivo folder? and then is there a way for it to upload automatically to the Tivo?


Use iTunes or any RSS feed aggregater to do that. You will have to launch the application or set it up to run automatically. Since I have iTunes installed and use it to manage my music library, I didn't see the need to use anything else. Simply subscribe to the video podcasts you like, and publish the folder iTunes chooses to put them in.


----------



## mathwhiz (May 28, 2000)

I am currently testing enhancements that will auto transfer shows using pyTiVo to the TiVo. It doesn't download them - I use Miro for that. Other developers mentioned that pyTiVo could be coded to download shows as well. It's in the works - stay tuned


----------

